# S828T chance to buy



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

I am a honda guy can anyone give me a rundown on the difference...compared to a HS928 - I am thinking about buying this just for the fun of it. Ad says it runs great but I have yet to see it in person.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

obthedog said:


> I am a honda guy can anyone give me a rundown on the difference...compared to a HS928 - I am thinking about buying this just for the fun of it. Ad says it runs great but I have yet to see it in person.



Great machine but most parts are obsolete. The augers on this one are worn heavily as you can see plus if you zoom in you could see that they are bent as well. I spoke to the seller when the ad was first posted and looked at a few hi res pictures. As tracks , tank and augers are the first few things to look at when buying an old YS.


----------

